# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Avis sur le site http://www.scribeur.com

## happyboon

Bonsoir ou bonjour selon le moment de votre lecture
j'ai trouv un site http://www.scribeur.com
je veux m'y inscrire en temps que rdacteur mais je ne sais pas si le site est fiable
certains ont travaill pour des sites et au final ils n'ont pas pu encaiss leur gain je veux pas tomber dans le mme embarras
erci de vos contributions

----------


## sebrt

Bonjour happyboon,

je suis dans l'quipe www.scribeur.com, tu peux t'inscrire vraiment sans problme et d'ailleurs n'hsites pas  nous contacter par tel ou mail si question, nous sommes en France sur Grenoble au niveau du sige.

Nous avons des centaines de rdactions tests  traiter chaque jour car chaque rdacteur doit en effet valider l'accs au domaine de rdaction souhait par un test avant de pouvoir travailler pour nos clients. Du coup cela prend parfois un peu de temps avant d'tre valid mais on peut acclrer cela en nous contactant je te rassure. 
Dans tous les cas, si nous ne retenons pas ta demande dans une catgorie nous sommes en mesure sur demande de t'expliquer pourquoi (fautes, grammaire, style...). Nous prfrons assurer  nos clients des textes de qualit plutt que d'accepter tout le monde sur la plateforme d'o notre contrle de la qualit par domaine.

Bon  savoir concernant les paiements, nous sommes galement rglo du moment o le rdacteur respecte les conditions gnrales d'utilisation qui nous protgent ainsi que nos clients (pas de plagiat, pas d'apologie de choses illgales...) tout de manire nous avons de bons outils et des personnes pour contrler que c'est le cas ! si ce n'est pas le cas, nous clturons directement le compte sans possibilit de le rouvrir car nous ne pouvons tolrer des escrocs ou autres sur notre plateforme ! Nous travaillons dans la confiance et un bon esprit avec nos rdacteurs et nos clients.

Bien cordialement,

Sbastien

----------


## lper

Pas mal ce site, en moyenne, le client est factur le double de ce que gagne le rdacteur !  ::ptdr:: 
 Version Gold : le client paie 500 euros
                    le rdacteur encaisse 300 euros. 

 Version Silver : le client paie 10 euros
                      le rdacteur encaisse 4.95 euros. 

Mais o passe la diffrence ?  ::aie:: 

J'appelle a de l'esclavage moderne. ::?:

----------


## Jipt

> [...] nous sommes en mesure sur demande de t'expliquer pourquoi (fautes, grammaire, style...). Nous prfrons assurer  nos clients des textes de qualit plutt que d'accepter tout le monde sur la plateforme d'o notre *contrle de la qualit* par domaine. [...]


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 
Je leur ai signal il y a 3 semaines tout un tas de fautes d'orthographe et de typographie (vous commencez  me connatre  ::mouarf:: ), le site a t relook mais les fautes sont toujours l...

Franchement, a la fout mal, quoi !

*contrle de la qualit* : _charit bien ordonne commence par soi-mme_, dit le proverbe...

----------


## s0h3ck

@Iper, il faut croire que les entretiens mnagers sont trs dispendieux.  ::aie:: 

@sebrt, est-ce la rdaction d'une demande d'un client  300 euros me reviendrait  381.31 $ (US), par exemple ? *Edit :* (FAQ) Si vous tes rsident d'un pays hors union europenne, des frais de  paiement (western union, virement bancaire...) peuvent s'appliquer et  seront retenus sur votre solde au moment du paiement. (Donc 4,90 euros de frais pour western union)

@Jipt, c'tait probablement une traduction de niveau 2  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Mais o passe la diffrence ?


Et les charges ? Taxes, etc...

----------


## Zirak

> Pas mal ce site, en moyenne, le client est factur le double de ce que gagne le rdacteur ! 
>  Version Gold : le client paie 500 euros
>                     le rdacteur encaisse 300 euros. 
> 
>  Version Silver : le client paie 10 euros
>                       le rdacteur encaisse 4.95 euros. 
> 
> Mais o passe la diffrence ? 
> 
> J'appelle a de l'esclavage moderne.



Comme tout ce que tu achtes pratiquement, et comme ton propre salaire d'ailleurs, je pense (si tu bosses pas trop mal) que tu rapportes  ta boite plus du double que ce qu'elle te paie tous les mois... 

Mais aprs oui, il y a les charges sur les salaires, les frais pour faire tourner la boite, les salaires "autres" que les rdacteurs, etc etc

----------


## lper

> Comme tout ce que tu achtes pratiquement, et comme ton propre salaire d'ailleurs, je pense (si tu bosses pas trop mal) que tu rapportes  ta boite plus du double que ce qu'elle te paie tous les mois... 
> 
> Mais aprs oui, il y a les charges sur les salaires, les frais pour faire tourner la boite, les salaires "autres" que les rdacteurs, etc etc


Je suis d'accord avec a, mais dans ce type de contrat, il y a quand mme beaucoup moins de frais, il n'y a pas de cot d'une place de travail par exemple ou aussi les charges patronales pour l'employ.

----------


## harmony-robin

Moi il y a un petit truc qui me chiffonne avec Scribeur, c'est la rmunration des rdacteurs. A cause de a il y a peu de chances pour que je rdige des articles pour eux un jour.

D'abord je tiens  prciser que je suis inscrite sur Scribeur, que j'ai valid pour l'instant deux articles tests (un valu  3 toiles, l'autre  4 toiles), et que par ailleurs je travaille sur d'autre plateformes de rdaction web, donc je sais de quoi je parle. ^^

Alors c'est parti, critiquons !

Tout d'abord un point positif sur Scribeur (pour le client surtout), qui n'existe pas sur les autres plateformes, c'est l'valuation de chaque catgorie de rdaction par des articles tests. En effet, sur la plupart des plateforme, un seul article test est demand lors de l'inscription et il est utilis pour estimer le niveau de rdaction global du rdacteur. Ensuite on peut dire qu'on est un expert dans tel ou tel domaine, personne n'ira vrifier. 

Maintenant le point ngatif, et surtout ce que je ne comprend pas : la rmunration des auteurs. Si j'ai tout bien compris (parce-que je suis un peu blonde parfois  ::roll:: ) on est sr de trouver sur Scribeur des rdacteurs qualifis, vu tous les textes tests qu'ils doivent rdiger pour montrer leur talent. Mais alors, pourquoi ces rdacteurs si qualifis sont-ils pays si peu cher ? 

C'est 0,60 les 100 mots pour un niveau deux toiles. Vous vous rendez compte ? c'est mme pas 1 centime le mot ! Franchement, c'est de l'arnaque. Sur les autres sites 1 centime/mot est le salaire minimum pour un rdacteur dbutant et dj c'est juste. Alors si certaine personnes sont prtes  rdiger pour ce salaire de misre, tant mieux pour Scribeur, mais moi perso je prfre me tourner vers des plateformes qui payent un peu mieux que a.

----------


## Invit

> C'est 0,60 les 100 mots pour un niveau deux toiles.


Ah oui, quand mme... C'est de la s*d*mie profonde, pour tre poli.  ::roll::

----------


## rawsrc

> C'est 0,60 les 100 mots pour un niveau deux toiles. Vous vous rendez compte ? c'est mme pas 1 centime le mot ! Franchement, c'est de l'arnaque.


Oui surtout que pour qu'ils daignent vous payer en monnaie sonnante et trbuchante, il faut que votre compte soit au moins crditeur de 100 .

Je vous ai fait le calcul  ce tarif : , c'est norme !!!

----------


## s0h3ck

Pour faire du pouce sur le commentaire de rawsrc,

J'ai une jolie question qui me passe par la tte. Quelle est le pourcentage du nombre de personnes ayant fait des rdactions (traductions) ou encore des articles  2 / 3 / 4 / 5 toiles ? Merci de donnez une rponse juste. Il serait trs bien de prendre l'ensemble de la communaut des scribeurs.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

Moi G cri ds scribeurr et ms text font 5 etoil wesh !!  ::mouarf:: 

Je plaisante bien videmment. En fait je ne connais pas du tout ce site. Mais je m'interroge tout de mme : Vous voulez dire qu'il existe sur cette plante des sado-maso qui sont prts  s'infliger des compositions de texte comme on en avait au lyce ???  ::weird:: 
Mais une question me vient  l'esprit, a parle de quoi les textes sur scribeur ? Y a un sujet impos du style "racontez vos vacances" ou on crit ce qu'on veut est ensuite on est pay ?

Pour terminer, je demande  dveloppez.net de me rmunrer pour l'ensemble des textes que j'ai publi sur le prsent forum. Nan mais, je ne vois pas pourquoi sur scribeur on est pay alors qu'ici ce serait gratuit. Et vu ma large contribution  la cacophonie verbale prsente sur ce site, je pense que cela se chiffre en dizaine de milliers d'euros  ::P:

----------


## harmony-robin

> a parle de quoi les textes sur scribeur ? Y a un sujet impos du style "racontez vos vacances" ou on crit ce qu'on veut est ensuite on est pay ?


En fait les plateformes de rdaction web, comme Scribeur par exemple, mettent en relation des rdacteurs qui sont prts  crire des textes contre rmunration et des clients qui ont besoin de contenu web et qui n'ont pas le temps/le talent/envie de le faire eux mme et qui sont prts  payer pour que quelqu'un rdige ces textes  leur place.

En gros le client passe une commande : sujet du texte, nombre de mots, style  adopter, etc, et ensuite les rdacteurs postulent pour rdiger les textes. Si le client est satisfait du texte, le rdacteur est pay. Si le client n'est pas satisfait il peut demander au rdacteur des corrections.

Pour les sujets a peut tre tout et n'importe quoi. A titre d'exemple, en ce moment je rdige une cinquantaine de footeurs pour un site de prt  porter. Sur Scribeur, un client demande des horoscopes pour septembre, novembre et dcembre prochain. Sur une autre plateforme on demande un article sur les chaussures plates pour un mariage, etc. Il faut vraiment tre polyvalent pour rdiger des articles sur les plateformes car si on doit attendre de tomber sur des sujets qui nous passionnent on peut attendre longtemps ^^

----------


## Invit

Bonjour  tous,

Le concept m'intresse beaucoup. Est-ce que vous avez des sites  conseiller  ce sujet qui rmunre bien ?

----------


## Auteur

bonjour ,




> En fait les plateformes de rdaction web, comme Scribeur par exemple, mettent en relation des rdacteurs qui sont prts  crire des textes contre rmunration et des clients qui ont besoin de contenu web et qui n'ont pas le temps/le talent/envie de le faire eux mme et qui sont prts  payer pour que quelqu'un rdige ces textes  leur place.


c'est donc la version moderne de l'crivain public ?

----------


## Invit

> Mais je m'interroge tout de mme : Vous voulez dire qu'il existe sur cette plante des sado-maso qui sont prts  s'infliger des compositions de texte comme on en avait au lyce ???


Oui il existe des gens qui aiment crire et partager.
Et quand je parle d'criture, je ne parle de twitter ou facebook.
Y a bien des gens qui aiment coder, il faut de tout pour faire un monde.  ::mouarf::

----------


## harmony-robin

> Le concept m'intresse beaucoup. Est-ce que vous avez des sites  conseiller  ce sujet qui rmunre bien ?


D'abord a dpend ce que tu sous entends par "qui rmunre bien" ^^

Mais en gros il y a plusieurs grandes plateformes qui sortent du lot, qui proposent des articles rgulirement et qui sont garanties sans arnaque (enfin si on veut...)

RedactiwebEdit-PlaceTextbrokerScribeur(Greatcontent)(Textmaster)

Redactiweb est, selon tous les avis que j'ai pu lire  leur sujet, la meilleure plateforme, celle qui rmunre le mieux. Mais apparemment c'est difficile au dbut de "faire son trou" car les clients ont tendance  travailler avec leurs rdacteurs prfrs et ne laissent que peu de chances aux nouveaux. Les auteurs sont valus lors de l'inscription par un article test.

Edit-Place fonctionne un peu diffremment des autres plateformes mais je la trouve trs intressante. Tout d'abord les seuls "niveaux" qu'il y a entre les rdacteurs sont Dbutant, Junior, Senior. Les rdacteurs dbutants sont ceux qui n'ont encore jamais crit d'article sur Edit-Place, les juniors, ceux qui ont crit au moins un article, et les seniors sont ceux qui sont valus  un trs bon niveau par le site : on ne peut passer en senior que sur dcision d'Edit-Place. Donc en gros, tout le monde est au niveau junior ^^
Le fonctionnement d'Edit-Place maintenant : j'ai remarqu que cette plateforme travaillait beaucoup avec des professionnels (ils donnent mme leurs noms sur la page d'accueil du site). Il n'y a pas forcment d'annonces tous les jours et Edit-Place propose peu d'articles uniques, souvent des lots d'articles. C'est intressant car quand on est choisi par le site pour rdiger le lot d'article on est assur de travailler plusieurs jours en attendant qu'il y ait d'autres annonces sur le site. Par ailleurs, puisqu'on rdige un lot d'articles (5, 10, 25, 50, a dpend des commandes) on a une belle somme d'argent d'un coup, pas besoin d'crire un article par-ci, un article par-l et d'accumuler euros aprs euros. La rmunration n'est pas fixe au mot, mais au lot d'articles. La plateforme nous laisse une fourchette de prix (ex: entre 50 et 75) et c'est  nous de fixer notre prix. En sachant que les rdacteurs postulent et que c'est le site qui dcide ensuite qui sera choisi, il prend en compte la rmunration alors s'il y a beaucoup de concurrence sur un article il vaut mieux choisir une rmunration faible, mais qui reste correcte quand mme : le mot reviens environ  1,2 centimes quand on choisi le salaire le plus bas.

Textbroker et Scribeur fonctionnent comme rdactiweb mais payent moins. Scribeur c'est de l'arnaque. Textbroker paye un peu mieux mais c'est pas encore a. Aprs tout dpend de votre niveau. Si vous tes valu  deux toiles vous gagnerez pas grand chose (10 centimes de plus que sur Scribeur pour cent mots ^^). Si par contre vous tes valu  quatre toiles le salaire est plus intressant (1,30 centimes le mot). Textmaster propose en plus de la correction pour les pros en orthographe, avec bien sr un test d'valuation pour devenir correcteur.

Greatcontent et Textmaster sont entre parenthses car ils n'acceptent plus de rdacteurs pour l'instant. Mais vous pouvez quand mme vous inscrire, ensuite si les inscriptions se rouvrent vous serez prvenu.





> bonjour ,
> 
> 
> 
> c'est donc la version moderne de l'crivain public ?


Si on veut. Mais il faut bien comprendre que ces articles ne seront posts que sur des sites internet.

----------


## Jipt

a part mal, moi j'dis 




> Le concept m'intresse beaucoup. Est-ce que vous avez *des* sites  conseiller  ce sujet qui rmunre*nt* bien ?


 ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Oui il existe des gens qui aiment crire et partager.
> Et quand je parle d'criture, je ne parle de twitter ou facebook.
> Y a bien des gens qui aiment coder, il faut de tout pour faire un monde.


Ah ! Ah ! Ah !  ::ptdr:: 

Au dbut de ton message, j'ai cru que tu tais srieux. Et puis avec ta vanne sur "les gens qui aiment coder", j'ai compris tu faisais de l'humour.  ::P: 

Nan parce qu'il est bien connu que personne n'aime coder. Dans l'informatique si tu n'es pas manager  35 ans c'est que tu as rat ta vie ! 
"Quoi ? Tu veux t'orienter vers le technique ?" Me lanait encore abasourdi mon chef lorsque je lui faisais part de mes souhaits d'volution. Puis sur un ton plus condescendant : "Moi aussi quand j'avais ton ge, je ne voulais pas grandir, rester jeune et insouciant toute ma vie". 
Bref, a m'a ouvert les yeux !! Faire du code, c'est comme faire des rdactions, c'est cool jusqu'au lyce. Car aprs il ne faut pas oublier que la vie est pleine de responsabilits et que le temps pour jouer est dpass.  ::aie:: 

Pour finir, je prcise que ce message tout comme le prcdent est absolument ironique et que la situation et les personnages dcrits ci-dessus ne proviennent que de l'imagination dbordante de l'enfant que je suis. Toute ressemblance avec des faits rels ne serait qu'une preuve supplmentaire de mes comptences divinatoires.   ::D:

----------


## Barsy

> En fait les plateformes de rdaction web, comme Scribeur par exemple, mettent en relation des rdacteurs qui sont prts  crire des textes contre rmunration et des clients qui ont besoin de contenu web et qui n'ont pas le temps/le talent/envie de le faire eux mme et qui sont prts  payer pour que quelqu'un rdige ces textes  leur place.
> 
> En gros le client passe une commande : sujet du texte, nombre de mots, style  adopter, etc, et ensuite les rdacteurs postulent pour rdiger les textes. Si le client est satisfait du texte, le rdacteur est pay. Si le client n'est pas satisfait il peut demander au rdacteur des corrections.
> 
> Pour les sujets a peut tre tout et n'importe quoi. A titre d'exemple, en ce moment je rdige une cinquantaine de footeurs pour un site de prt  porter. Sur Scribeur, un client demande des horoscopes pour septembre, novembre et dcembre prochain. Sur une autre plateforme on demande un article sur les chaussures plates pour un mariage, etc. Il faut vraiment tre polyvalent pour rdiger des articles sur les plateformes car si on doit attendre de tomber sur des sujets qui nous passionnent on peut attendre longtemps ^^


Je me rends compte que je ne t'ai pas rpondu dans mon prcdent message.

Le systme peut tre intressant, il faut aprs voir combien on gagne par rapport au temps pass. Le fait d'tre "polyvalent" signifie j'imagine qu'il va falloir faire des travaux de recherche avant d'crire un texte. Cela prend du temps qu'il faut aussi rmunrer. Dans ton cas par exemple, quel est le gain horaire ? Fais-tu cela en plus d'une activit salari autre ou est-ce ton activit principale ?

Et d'autres questions, que se passe-t-il si un rdacteur accepte un "contrat" et qu'il ne le ralise pas dans les temps ? Ou si le client le refuse ?

Bref, il me semble qu'il existe des sites similaires o des entreprises proposent des projets informatiques et des dveloppeur les ralise. Mais si je me souviens bien les tarifs taient trs bas.

Cela dit, a peut arrondir les fins de mois. Mais encore faut-il en avoir le temps  ::aie:: 

J'ai une dernire question : lorsque l'on gagne de l'argent par le biais de ces sites, comment le dclare-t-on et comment paye-t-on les charges ? faut-il crer une (auto)-entreprise ?

----------


## harmony-robin

> Le fait d'tre "polyvalent" signifie j'imagine qu'il va falloir faire des travaux de recherche avant d'crire un texte. Cela prend du temps qu'il faut aussi rmunrer. Dans ton cas par exemple, quel est le gain horaire ? Fais-tu cela en plus d'une activit salari autre ou est-ce ton activit principale ?


Bien sr il faut faire des recherches, elles prennent plus ou moins de temps selon le sujet. Ensuite la rdaction de l'article prend aussi du temps, plus ou moins selon le rdacteur. Si on veut tre un minimum rentable il faut avoir un bon rythme d'criture, il ne faut pas passer 3h  chercher ses mots  ::P: 
Le gain horaire est faible, on peut difficilement vivre de ce genre d'activit. Les rdacteurs professionnels ne passent pas par ce genre de plateforme qui prend 50% de marge, ils se mettent  leur compte tout simplement ^^

Pour ma part je suis tudiante, rdiger des articles quand j'ai du temps de libre me permet de gagner un peu d'argent et d'acqurir de lexprience comme rdactrice.




> Et d'autres questions, que se passe-t-il si un rdacteur accepte un "contrat" et qu'il ne le ralise pas dans les temps ? Ou si le client le refuse ?


Si le rdacteur ne ralise pas le contrat dans les temps il peut peut-tre demander un dlai, sinon l'article est remis sur le site et un autre rdacteur peut prendre l'offre.

Si le client refuse l'article ? Le rdacteur doit faire des corrections dessus. Si au bout d'un certains temps les corrections ne sont toujours pas faites, ou mal faites, alors l'article est remis en ligne et c'est un autre rdacteur qui fera le travail.

Bien sr, dans ces deux cas le rdacteur n'est pas pay mme s'il a pass beaucoup de temps sur l'article. Ne sont pays que les articles finis et qui conviennent au client.




> J'ai une dernire question : lorsque l'on gagne de l'argent par le biais de ces sites, comment le dclare-t-on et comment paye-t-on les charges ? faut-il crer une (auto)-entreprise ?


Je pense effectivement qu'il faut crer une auto-entreprise ou un truc du genre. Mais je ne pense pas que beaucoup de rdacteurs le fasse ^^

----------

